# (Video Series) Learning Full Megaminx PLL



## SirWaffle (Jul 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_ORAP0d6ipI]http://youtu.be/_ORAP0d6ipI[/video]


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 10, 2014)

neat
how many plls do you know?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 10, 2014)

This is a great idea! I have wanted to learn these algs forever, and you're going to guide me through it. Thanks for making these.


----------



## imarichie (Jul 10, 2014)

I gave up at 50 so I was a third of the way but then i got lz.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 10, 2014)

About time I learn 2LPLL too


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;HfRJ8sSAois]http://youtu.be/HfRJ8sSAois[/video]

@ filipemtx: I know around 30 currently 

@Dsbias: You're welcome!

@Richie: You should start learning again 

@Birain: Yes you should!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys, so I'd like to let you know I am going to be making pages on my website that correspond with each megaminx pll video. So you can use it as a reference or something. For example this one is of the g perms: http://sirwaffle.weebly.com/g-perms.html . Hope it comes in handy! 

(To mods: sorry if you think this is an unnecessary bump, you can remove it feel that way, I just thought this was worth posting about.)


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;G-4isDDb9g4]http://youtu.be/G-4isDDb9g4[/video]

http://sirwaffle.weebly.com/y-perms.html


----------



## Carrot (Jul 20, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> [video=youtube_share;G-4isDDb9g4]http://youtu.be/G-4isDDb9g4[/video]
> 
> http://sirwaffle.weebly.com/y-perms.html



When are you getting to the fun plls? ^_^


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 21, 2014)

Carrot said:


> When are you getting to the fun plls? ^_^



But but but, yperms are fun! D: But seriously, the way I am doing this series is, I want to get all the PLLs that look very similar to 3x3 PLLs done first because the recognition is very simple making them easy to learn and actually use.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> But but but, yperms are fun! D: But seriously, the way I am doing this series is, I want to get all the PLLs that look very similar to 3x3 PLLs done first because the recognition is very simple making them easy to learn and actually use.


If you do a 3x3 T perm alg on a megaminx, what case would you name that? Megaminx T perms?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> If you do a 3x3 T perm alg on a megaminx, what case would you name that? Megaminx T perms?



More than likely I will name this subset http://i.imgur.com/d8hVDuH.png the t perm set because that is what it looks like in my opinion.


----------



## Lid (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks like you're using the old site, I did a new version last year, see my sign.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 21, 2014)

Lid said:


> Looks like you're using the old site, I did a new version last year, see my sign.



I actually prefer the navigation of the old site, but both are really great.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 27, 2014)

What do you guys think of the series so far? Is there anything I could do to make it better?

http://sirwaffle.weebly.com/cpll.html


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;t0MWN5tdpRU]http://youtu.be/t0MWN5tdpRU[/video]

Sorry for the two week break was rather busy/lazy lol.

In this video I show 4 cases that look similar to the A-Perms on 3x3.

Do you like it better when I show each algorithm once or twice? Comment below!

http://sirwaffle.weebly.com/cpll.html


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0bmIwb0QYFo]http://youtu.be/0bmIwb0QYFo [/video]


----------

